# Wine country NY



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone is going to the Wine Country circuit shows in NY this weekend?


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

I will be there Fri getting cardiac and cerf on my 2 Poos. Not sure how long I'll hang around the appts are at 2-3:30 pm but since I will have the puppy, kind of leary of mingling too much


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not sure what day I'll be going as we just found out my son will have surgery on Thurs. I'm glad my Belle has most of her clearances done.


----------

